# Ohio Steelhead strains



## rbfranklin (Nov 27, 2014)

Does anyone know which strains of steelhead will be making their spawning run this year? Trying to determine how much fall fishing vacation vs spring I should be planning.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Ohio is still producing the Little Manistee Strain of wild steelhead. They will start with a fall run and will run from October to April with typical spawn and peak stream presence being in early spring. 

Note: I edited my previous post, because I relaized after thinking about it, the Manistees are more of a spring spawner. I was thinking of the older strains before Manistee as December spawners. My old brain farts from time to time. Sorry.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

If you need to plan some vacation plan for spring. However, I wouldn't overlook any near future weekend if you have the availability. The tribs are shaping up nicely for a good push. Lucky for us we have a solid program and catching these fish can be pretty manageable now through May with the right water/weather conditions. You'll have more elbow room this time of year.


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

1MoreKast said:


> If you need to plan some vacation plan for spring. However, I wouldn't overlook any near future weekend if you have the availability. The tribs are shaping up nicely for a good push. Lucky for us we have a solid program and catching these fish can be pretty manageable now through May with the right water/weather conditions. You'll have more elbow room this time of year.


I'm with 1MoreKast on this! Between the Pennsylvania mutts and the early Manistees, there are fish to be had. Plus, you can't beat the autumn scenery and aggressive fresh fish. Like my Old Man used to say, "You can't catch a damn thing from the couch!"


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

The London strain was the primary fall run strain, but Ohio stopped that stocking awhile ago. As everyone stated Spring is primary spawn, but fish from now till then!


----------



## rbfranklin (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks everyone, appreciate your comments.


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

In 2016 the ODNR added some different strains of steelhead to the mix. I haven't been able to find (yet) if the ODNR is still stocking multiple strains.



https://www.outdoornews.com/2017/02/16/steelie-stocks-shifting/











World-class steelhead fishing gets annual boost: Fishing report for April 23-25


Northeast Ohio steelhead trout fishing is especially unique, because of a plethora of public waters to fish, such as the Rocky River in the Cleveland area that received 37,000 of the yearling trout on Monday morning.




www.cleveland.com


----------

